# Free doc to PDF converter tool



## goyalvimal (Jun 8, 2008)

I need to embed doc to PDF converter in my software in .net which retain the format of doc file and does not change the format or add new paragraph. But can't use MS word 2007. I have tried some PDF converters but they leave a logo or message to download full version as header or footer which I do not want. Pl advise which would be the best answer from free source for my requirement .


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi - 

Haven't tested this myself, but it seems simple and easy. LINKAGE.


----------



## goyalvimal (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link to online tool. What I need is a freely downloadable tool which I can embed with my software, and which does not convert through Print command.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

OH - I see.

You can't download a program "which I can embed with my software", that's just impossible. You could however alter your code or add code to whatever you're working on that would convert DOCtoPDF, but.. unfortunately I don't know what language you're using.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I apologize, I thought this was a different post, I got caught up in what I was doing - LOL.

It's .net, correct? Wait for a more .net savvy person to come along, since I don't know .net. Now if it was VB.net..


----------



## goyalvimal (Jun 8, 2008)

OK, even if I can't embed and forget .net, pl advise which is downloadable converter which retains formatting of original doc file and conversion is not through print command. Any coverter would do.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

This seems to be decent.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Or this.


----------



## goyalvimal (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, I am trying but both seem to convert through print command. Any other which converts without print command and which does not leave header /footer.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know what you're talking about, it should just convert and keep the files contents exactly how it was before the conversion.


----------



## raneeq (May 4, 2009)

Try word 2007 add-in. if you can use 2007 now. :4-thatsba


----------



## goyalvimal (Jun 8, 2008)

Word 2007 add-in does it, but my client to whom I have to send the files do not have licensed copy of 2007.

Normally, pdf converters ask you to print the file, pdf converter is used as printer and when you print to pdf converter, it converts word file to PDF. I want a programme / tool which converts directly from word itself like word 2007 add-in, and not through printer. 

Secondly, can u suggest best free tool to convert pdf to word / excel without losing format.


----------



## markei (May 13, 2009)

Hi!

There are a ton of solutions here:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/177/how-do-i-programmatically-create-a-pdf-in-my-net-application

I just did a google search for *create pdf programmatically*.

Hope it helps!


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, if you want another solution you could consider OpenOffice.org's writer, it can read .doc files, and it can save to PDF.

It's hard (from reading this thread) to work out exactly what it is you want to do. You make it sound as if you want to do this programmatically but through MS Word. Could you clarify the situation?

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know of a .NET library for PDF generation, but I assume you're looking for something like one of these:

- http://www.pdflib.com/
- http://www.tug.org/applications/pdftex/

I've never done any programming involving PDF generation, but you might want to look into PostScript as well since the PDF is based on a subset of the PostScript language. Languages like Perl, Python and Ruby also have libraries available for this purpose, so I imagine one may exist for .NET. (I'm not a fan of .NET, so I don't know much about what libraries are available for it)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Will this work?
http://www.pdfforge.org/products/fly2pdf


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://paehl.de/pdf/downloads/doc2word.zip


----------

